# how are sales



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

how are sales on the 05's doing any predictions


----------



## Josh D (Mar 8, 2005)

edit - innapropriate content deleted. Must be a supporting dealer to promote sales.


----------



## GTOJ (Jan 29, 2005)

Here they are good. I would like more to come in at one time, though. We keep selling out of them. Although right now I do have a Cyclone Grey/Black 6 speed available if anyone is looking!!!


----------



## Josh D (Mar 8, 2005)

edit - innapropriate comments deleted. No more bickering amongst dealers even if done in jest. TR


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Champion GMC - Houston has one Blue '05. Their first. It's on the showroom floor. They're holding out for 1,000. over sticker.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

GTOJ said:


> Here they are good. I would like more to come in at one time, though. We keep selling out of them. Although right now I do have a Cyclone Grey/Black 6 speed available if anyone is looking!!!



where are you at i'm looking for that combo


----------



## GTOJ (Jan 29, 2005)

I am in Dallas, Sewell to be exact.


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

sales for Feb were supposed to be about 988

680 of them 2005s

wait a bit, let those who want one NOW buy em at these prices. Therss till 11000 left supposedly.

cheers


----------



## redgoat (Feb 28, 2005)

the dealership where i bought my 05 gto had 12 on that thursday...they now have 4 left and that was just in 2 weeks. they day i bought mine they sold 2 more besides the one i bought. so if anyone is looking here in va... berglund autoworld has a few...i know they have 1 yellow,1 silver,1 black and 1 red left......


----------



## tponeill (Feb 18, 2005)

I picked mine up 3-1-05 as promised. I had a deposit on it for weeks. It was sold 4 times before they could prep it and get it to me by one salesman, and more waiting with other sales people. Received a letter it was the first 05 to arrive to them and sold. Only 10 arrived within 100 miles by 2-27 including mine. 
My dealer wrote it up with the GM employee pricing $30,200.00 +/- and the sport package at $3,100.00 and there is another story. GM Marketing advertised the sport package complete for 3,100.00, parts dept ordered it and when I came to pick it up it is missing the new front upper grilles and new spoiler. We find out Marketing put to much in the package and those parts cost about $600.00 more.

At the same time they were ordering the other parts for me at no charge, (great dealer), they were getting a memo to the other sales people. Apparrently GM is not going to help the dealers with their (GM's) mistake.

My sales person also told me they need to get all their orders for 05's in by end of March. This is supposed to be a short production year so 06's will be here when all the other cars introduce in the fall.

I'm also hearing that the sport package will be a factory option for 06, with some speculation that the current sport package may be similar to 06 changes. 

Anyway what I'm hearing seems to support a limited production run of 12,000 for 05 because of timing the 06. I previosly heard of a one third drop in production because of the lackluster 04 launch, rebates and all. Don't expect them this year, the 6.0L is a beast and I'm getting thumbs up and looks like I never expected.

More fun than my 69 427 vette!


----------



## toddhson (Feb 20, 2005)

Dealer I bought mine from received four on a Thursday, I bought the last one the following Monday, pretty impressive sales !!!


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

I am glad that I went ahead and got an 04 (TTL 26500), the 2005s are not going to go for even close to the deal that I got mine. I have watched a few on ebay that have broke 30k, that is insane considering that 31k is invoice, and I would never pay over invoice for a car period! I would say that most of them will go for around 30k, seeing as how people now are "catching the fever"! The LS2 has everyone hyped with the 400 ponies anyway, with snake killing et's.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

I just bought an 05 Cyclone Gray M6 today. The dealer quickly agreed to invoice and gave me reasonable value on a trade. I've talked to two dealers over the past two weeks and monitored the dealer inventory via the GM website. GTO's are not flying off the lots here in central PA. I felt this was a good time to strike a deal. March is the last month of the first quarter 2005. All dealers will be trying to reach quotas to snare their quarterly incentives from manufacturers. Also, it's still winter here in the snowbelt so showroom traffic is sloooow, especially for rear drive high performance coupes. In May/June the weather will be nicer and more people will be thinking about cars like the GTO.

The car really is a good value. Where else can you get a 400HP coupe with seating for 4 real people anywhere near $32K. I know some knock the styling and I agree that it's a little bland but that's exactly why I like it. It doesn't attract undue attention. It's a muscle car for adults. Glad this forum is around to share info.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> I just bought an 05 Cyclone Gray M6 today. The dealer quickly agreed to invoice and gave me reasonable value on a trade. I've talked to two dealers over the past two weeks and monitored the dealer inventory via the GM website. GTO's are not flying off the lots here in central PA. I felt this was a good time to strike a deal. March is the last month of the first quarter 2005. All dealers will be trying to reach quotas to snare their quarterly incentives from manufacturers. Also, it's still winter here in the snowbelt so showroom traffic is sloooow, especially for rear drive high performance coupes. In May/June the weather will be nicer and more people will be thinking about cars like the GTO.
> 
> The car really is a good value. Where else can you get a 400HP coupe with seating for 4 real people anywhere near $32K. I know some knock the styling and I agree that it's a little bland but that's exactly why I like it. It doesn't attract undue attention. It's a muscle car for adults. Glad this forum is around to share info.


Did you buy at Freysinger? They're right up the road from me, I was just there checking out a Phantom Black 2005 M6 with thoughts on upgrading from my 2004 for the extra 50 hp. They had a Midnight Blue A4 there too, and up until yesterday the GM site listed a Cyclone Gray M6.

Winter has kept the miles from piling up on my '04 - I have only 639 on it so far. Weather gets nice, gas prices go thru the roof.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

I bought mine at Rider in State College. Fairly easy process. Got the deal done in about 1 hour including paperwork at my target price and without getting jerked around between salesman/sales manager. They gave me a reasonable deal on my trade-in. 

I also checked out McIntyre in Lock Haven but they were not willing to go below $500 over invoice. No thanks, like I said, before, GTO's aren't flying off the lots.

Rider only had a Torrid Red on their lot so the Gray that disappeared from Freysinger may have been mine moving on a dealer swap.

Personally, I'd stick with your 04. You'll take a heavy loss selling it right now. The 04's are being heavily subsidized by GM. That's driving prices down for the private owner. 50HP isn't all that much. I doubt you'd notice it. Save yourself a lot of money and have the 05 hood added to your 04. You could also have the new rotors and calipers added for a lot less than you'll lose on a trade-in.

Good luck.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Personally, I'd stick with your 04. You'll take a heavy loss selling it right now. The 04's are being heavily subsidized by GM. That's driving prices down for the private owner. 50HP isn't all that much. I doubt you'd notice it. Save yourself a lot of money and have the 05 hood added to your 04. You could also have the new rotors and calipers added for a lot less than you'll lose on a trade-in.
> 
> Good luck.


Thought you were in the Harrisburg area rather than State College. I checked at Freysinger (Mechanicsburg) today, and they quoted me $739/mo for a 3-year, 15K mile lease with my 2004 as a trade. Um, no thanks.

The drawback of a lease is that you stay underwater for a while on them, and the incentives they used to get rid of the extra 2004s drove their trade-in values down.

I was wanting the extra 50 HP, because I don't think the 2004 "feels" powerful enough. I guess it's that I'm not used to a car quite this heavy.

I think I'll go with upgrading the performance of the LS1 (K&N, custom tuner, maybe a cam or SC if I get some big bucks), and wait for a 2006 LS7-powered Judge.


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

westell said:


> Champion GMC - Houston has one Blue '05. Their first. It's on the showroom floor. They're holding out for 1,000. over sticker.


Are you talking about the one on FM1960 and 45?


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

LS2Bluegoat said:


> Are you talking about the one on FM1960 and 45?


Yeah, they sold it last friday i had my new suction/discharge hose assy put in after it got here from australia. it was rubbing on body bushing.


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

westell said:


> Yeah, they sold it last friday i had my new suction/discharge hose assy put in after it got here from australia. it was rubbing on body bushing.



I just bought my 05 from them last Thurs. I bought my T/A from them when they first opened. Great dealer they worked hard to find my color/transmission combo. Ended up driving about 200 miles to pick it up.. I saw the blue one on the floor it had 45 miles on it.. It was there as of Thurs when I brought mine back to be detailed.... So it is gone now?


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

westell said:


> Yeah, they sold it last friday i had my new suction/discharge hose assy put in after it got here from australia. it was rubbing on body bushing.


I just bought my 05 from them last Thurs. I bought my T/A from them when they first opened. Great dealer they worked hard to find my color/transmission combo. Ended up driving about 200 miles to pick it up.. I saw the blue one on the floor it had 45 miles on it.. It was there as of Thurs when I brought mine back to be detailed.... So it is gone now?


----------



## no rice (Mar 15, 2005)

Is the sport option actually worth the $3,100... I found a website with the exact body kit for only $1,400-1,800. If you do order the sport package is it shown on the dealer receipt or vin number? I'm planning on buying a GTO later this year... just curious if I should throw down the extra $3,500 bucks for that option?


----------



## no rice (Mar 15, 2005)

> It's a muscle car for adults


I think that's the problem that GM, Ford and Chrysler are having... I'm only 24, most people in my age bracket are into the imports. When are the big 3 motor companies going to realize that they need to start marketing to my generation? Sure... Dodge gave us the Neon SRT (or whatever it is), GM gave us the "Cobalt" (how lame is that... where did they come up with the name anyway?) and Ford is actualy trying to win my generation over with the Focus? The GTO is finaly a car that's almost in my generations price range that has the potential to interest us. I hope for GM's sake that they don't do away with the GTO, and I really hope they don't give in to greed and jack the price up much more.  

I hate being patient... I want my Goat NOW!!!


----------

